# UK Fiance visa or Spousal Visa?



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Dear all,

We are going to be going through the visas shortly. So anyone who has been through UK fiance/spouse, has information or any kind of advice is welcome to tell us their experience, advice or information. Here is our scenario:-

We started chatting October 2009 met physically End of December 2009, he came to visit me, after his visit to Zambia he invited me to visit him in England End of February 2010 for a month, then again he visited me July 2010, he was in Zambia recently the 3rd time End of November 2010, we are planning his vist again next month which is February 2011. I have a daughter with a Zambian man, she is 7...now we have been talking of applying for a visa so we could live together, so my biggest question is, which one is easier/faster to apply for and get between a Fiance and Spousal visa...which one works better for most people who are found in the same situation adn looking at the fact that I have a 7 year old who is under my custody to put in account? Any information, personal experience, advice is very most welcome.

Thank you


----------

